# Canadian Olympic Hockey Uniforms



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, what do you think of them? Looks to me like they had a pretty tight budget!


http://globalnews.ca/news/888793/team-canada-olympic-hockey-jersey-to-be-unveiled-today/


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like them. I like that they are not "flashy" and more understated. The wife does too, she wants to get some, and we don't even follow hockey.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like to see them over pads. If they can keep some of the retro look, we could be the coolest looking team on the ice. Or look like our uniforms were knitted by our grannies.

EDIT: Oops, shoulda scrolled down a little further. I like em.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

omg...sorry but I don't like those at all  Why would they lose the best emblem logo in all of sports with the hockey player skating in the middle of the leaf? : http://www.icejerseys.com/images/pr...-Swift-Replica-Red-Hockey-Jersey-N6370_XL.jpg 

wow, sorry but those new jerseys are a major disappointment for me...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be polite and just say that I'm not a big fan of these sweaters. The design is blah.










- - - Updated - - -

What's wrong with this design?










- - - Updated - - -

I can live without the Nike advertisement as well.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

also, the red arm band on the black jersey. you can 'nazi' it in that pic, but it's there.
also, why the hell do they need a 3rd jersey in a 7 game tournament?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't mind the black one. Hate the others. Looks like they were bought at Dollarama.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Like em....kinda throwbackish. guess they didn`t spend my passport money on designs.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm good with them.
Not the best & not the worst.
Although I don't like the third one.
It's basically, as they say on logo sites, BFBS (Black for black's sake)
And it's also boring.

The others appeal to me though.
they look traditional and not all flashy.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't stand the "throwback look" This ain't the 50's. And they probably paid some comittee a fortune to design this.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

They look crappy to me but waht do I know.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't mind them, but they're not my favourite things ever. I wish the Nike swoosh wasn't quite so prominent. Canada: sponsored by Nike.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

bout the same here - not my favourites ever, but i don't dislike them...there is something a little low budget looking about them, but i think they're ok...they'll look really good with a gold medal around the necks of the men and women that get to wear them for real.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Diggin' them. The red one in the center especially. Looking forward to sporting it around the office and rubbing it in the faces of my American colleagues!


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are pretty cheap looking, I guess they didn't want to distract from the Nike logo.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

It said in this morning’s Globe and Mail:

“Olympic rules prohibit the men’s, women’s, and Paralympics teams from wearing anything bearing the logo of their national sports federation, Hockey Canada.”

Yet our national uniforms can display the symbol of a multinational profit generating corporation. I personally despise Nike and the way it promotes its products and takes advantage of certain youth segments that have neither the disposable income nor the intelligence to make wise purchasing decisions.

If I could change just one thing on these cheap looking uniforms, it would be the removal of the Nike symbol. Canada's national teams should not be compromised by commercial entities.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

well said - couldn't agree more 




Krelf said:


> It said in this morning’s Globe and Mail:
> 
> “Olympic rules prohibit the men’s, women’s, and Paralympics teams from wearing anything bearing the logo of their national sports federation, Hockey Canada.”
> 
> ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Shark said:


> I don't mind them, but they're not my favourite things ever. I wish the Nike swoosh wasn't quite so prominent. Canada: sponsored by Nike.


All the unis are made by Nike, so every country playing hockey is.
Which makes for a sort of uniformity to the uniforms that's a bit boring.
But it comes down to dollars and sponsorship.

Forget the debate of whether pro hockey players should be in the Olympics (I have my opinion about that as well), the sponsorship & financial side of the Olympics seem to go against the original intent of the modern Olympics.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not very imaginative in my opinion, not that my opinion matters squat.

As for Nike, yes I thought that symbol it was too obvious and bold. Screw Nike.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> And they probably paid some comittee a fortune to design this.





yeah, in China.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Surprise! The US has unveiled an equally grotesque hockey sweater, courtesy of...you guessed it, Nike!

http://nikeinc.com/news/nike-2014-usa-olympic-hockey-jersey

I wouldn't be surprised to see the Nike symbol on our flag within the next decade.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Krelf said:


> Surprise! The US has unveiled an equally grotesque hockey sweater, courtesy of...you guessed it, Nike!
> 
> http://nikeinc.com/news/nike-2014-usa-olympic-hockey-jersey
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see the Nike symbol on our flag within the next decade.


Nike is doing everybody for the Olympics-at least for hockey.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

they`re doing all the hockey players?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Again, I like the Canadian Jerseys, but I have to agree on not liking the Nike logo on it.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys obviously have not seen the new Flag that the Federal Government is considering. Apparently our illustrious Senate has voted on it already and concluded let's "just do it".


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Still better than these...http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2704/4431148504_699f260db0_z.jpg


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Intrepid said:


> You guys obviously have not seen the new Flag that the Federal Government is considering. Apparently our illustrious Senate has voted on it already and concluded let's "just do it".
> 
> 
> View attachment 5452


It was nice of them to keep the red. Probably for old times sake!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Canada would still be using jerseys with the Hockey Canada logo on it but it was banned years ago by the IOC.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It would be best if there were no logo's of any kind on any of the uniforms; just the player's name and number. The only identifying feature would be the colour for the area they came from. (i.e. red with white polka dots for Canada; white with red polka dots for USA; pink with yellow stripes for Switzerland; neon green with yellow flames for Germany, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

TA462 said:


> Canada would still be using jerseys with the Hockey Canada logo on it but it was banned years ago by the IOC.


Banned because it's a organization's logo that didn't pay the IOC ransom fee?


----------

